
Jordan Peterson Debated Slavoj ŽIžek - spookybones
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/20/jordan-peterson-slavoj-zizek-happiness-capitalism-marxism
======
Tomte
A German magazine wrote that Peterson came "with a pocket-knife to an
artillery fight".

------
xrd
Victims of a culture of victimization. Good stuff.

------
tomohawk
The Guardian once again makes itself the topic.

------
milsorgen
"The size and scope of his fame registers more or less exactly the loathing
for identity politics in the general populace, because it certainly isn’t on
the quality of his books that his reputation resides."

"because it certainly isn’t on the quality of his books that his reputation
resides."

Aaaaaand dropped, too petty. I do look forward to listening this though. I
like some of what Peterson has talked about, at least from what little I have
listened or watched and I've never heard of Zizek. Looks like a good Sunday.

